# Fall protection



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Somewhere on this site must be a guru. I think the safety guys on most jobs are full of the do not do's, even if uninformed.

Interested in info on lanyards that are acceptable to clip around themselves (no D ring)

Also interested in info on the "n" number on the steel on a harness or d ring.

Anyone got a link for coveralls with integral harness? Know they exist, but not where to buy.

Any other solid info would be appreciated. People will often tell you what you cannot do, I want solid info on options.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Harnesses and lanyards are very important when climbing but you need someone on the ground to help if you ever use yours. If you drop, especially if unconscious, you only have a few minutes of life left due to the constriction.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Saw some inbfo on that earlier in the summer. I was telling a guy about it on the job just today. A 25 year electrician and he had never heard it was an issue. I think this is something that gets left out alot.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

s.kelly said:


> Saw some inbfo on that earlier in the summer. I was telling a guy about it on the job just today. A 25 year electrician and he had never heard it was an issue. I think this is something that gets left out alot.


Harnesses and such are important but just don't forget the first responders; and they should be proficient in aerial rescue because time is essential when they are needed.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

wait, im super confused. I had a few for when i climbed towers.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> wait, im super confused. I had a few for when i climbed towers.


A few what?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

harnesses. 

hell, i even rock climb and have those. I just want to know what he is asking or looking for


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Harnesses are only good for 5 years from the date they were made. I was given one at the first of this year and in was made in 1995.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Harnesses are only good for 5 years from the date they were made. I was given one at the first of this year and in was made in 1995.


They are only good for ten minutes or so if you do need them.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

s.kelly said:


> Interested in info on lanyards that are acceptable to clip around themselves (no D ring)
> 
> 
> Anyone got a link for coveralls with integral harness? Know they exist, but not where to buy.


 In order to wrap a lanyard around something and back to itself the hook has to be a "locking type".

I have seen several elevator men that have been wearing the coveralls that have a harness built into them.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> They are only good for ten minutes or so if you do need them.


I think it is 15 mins to be exact before the blood in the legs starts to turn toxic and when released you die.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I think it is 15 mins to be exact before the blood in the legs starts to turn toxic and when released you die.


So true and I am working on that in our plant. Is it harness/lanyard syndrome?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> So true and I am working on that in our plant. Is it harness/lanyard syndrome?


 I walked up to an apprentice that was wearing a harness this week and was tied of to a piece of 1/2 EMT locking back to itself and had a lanyard that would still let him smack the ground. I asked him why was he wearing it if he would still smack the ground. After we talked he went and got a yo-yo.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> In order to wrap a lanyard around something and back to itself the hook has to be a "locking type".
> 
> I have seen several elevator men that have been wearing the coveralls that have a harness built into them.


That is my understanding on the lanyard, but I get mixed messages in the field from everyone. Any chance you have a source or a reference?

Seen the elevator thing too, seems like a great and probably expensive idea, but I cannot find anyone that sells them so far.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> So true and I am working on that in our plant. Is it harness/lanyard syndrome?


 
I think there was some discussion of the 15 minutes on CT a month or two ago. First I had heard of it. If I get over there in the next couple days I will try and post a link. Think there were some good links in the discussion.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

s.kelly said:


> I think there was some discussion of the 15 minutes on CT a month or two ago. First I had heard of it. If I get over there in the next couple days I will try and post a link. Think there were some good links in the discussion.


We recently had discussions in our plant about cost reductions and the first thing they talked about was training for the first responders. That's not the first place to start.


----------



## ErOcK (Sep 17, 2010)

*DEMPSEY COVERALLS *
  *+ *read more ​ SafeWaze now offers a new fall-protection equipment design. Dempsey Coveralls incorporate fall-protection equipment into comfortable and functional workers' apparel. Using this coverall eliminates the need to place equipment over clothing. Key points include a harness built into the coveralls and a gusset under the arms for freedom of movement. In addition, the coveralls have side pockets, back-fall-arrest attachments and double thickness at the knees. They are easy to wash and come in sizes S-M and L-XL. For more information, contact Angie Hagler; SafeWaze; 322 Industrial Court; Concord, North Carolina 28025; phone: (704) 786-1290, fax (704) 786-9109, e-mail ([email protected]) or on the Internet (www.safewaze.com).
had to add these violation pictrures http://safety.elevator-world.com/safety_answer.htm


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

this is the closet to what you want

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DBISALA-Hi-Vis-Work-Vest-Harness-2UZJ9

I believe that the elevator guys wear harness under, but then wear a vest over that allows it to pass through.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.gemtor.com/harnesses.htm

About halfway down this page.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Fall protection harnesses are different than climbing/ tower harnesses.
Most tower harnesses even have chairs built in so you can sit while on the tower and hang there for hours.








Fall protection are a lot lighter and I would not want to hang for very long.








As far as lanyard use, read the instructions that came with it. They should be permanently attached to it.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

william1978 said:


> In order to wrap a lanyard around something and back to itself the hook has to be a "locking type".


I do not think you are supposed to wrap a lanyard around anything.

The company provides us with straps with D-Rings for wrapping around things that the Lanyard will clip too.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> http://www.gemtor.com/harnesses.htm
> 
> About halfway down this page.


 
I found that earlier,but there is no pricing or onfo on where to buy, any ideas?


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> this is the closet to what you want
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DBISALA-Hi-Vis-Work-Vest-Harness-2UZJ9
> 
> I believe that the elevator guys wear harness under, but then wear a vest over that allows it to pass through.


 
Interesting option, had not seen those. Thanks


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I do not think you are supposed to wrap a lanyard around anything.
> 
> The company provides us with straps with D-Rings for wrapping around things that the Lanyard will clip too.


That is my issue, like William said I have heard some locking types may be ok, but some people say d rings or yo yo's are the only acceptable options. Never talked to anyone I thought really knew,just wives tales.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

s.kelly said:


> I found that earlier,but there is no pricing or onfo on where to buy, any ideas?


 

http://www.gemtor.com/contact.htm


----------



## stlchuck (Jan 9, 2009)

The hooks on all lanyards need to be of the locking type to prevent "Roll-out:.
A standard lanyard is not made to be hooked to itself, (choked around something and clipped to it's own strap). There are lanyards with larger reinforced hooks on the attachment end designed for that purpose.
I have seen them at Northernsafety.com referred to as "tieback" lanyards.
Chuck


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

stlchuck said:


> The hooks on all lanyards need to be of the locking type to prevent "Roll-out:.
> A standard lanyard is not made to be hooked to itself, (choked around something and clipped to it's own strap). There are lanyards with larger reinforced hooks on the attachment end designed for that purpose.
> I have seen them at Northernsafety.com referred to as "tieback" lanyards.
> Chuck


 Could you post a pic of a "tieback" lanyard?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I do not think you are supposed to wrap a lanyard around anything.


 I think there is a specific lanyard out there that you can do that with, but I'm not sure which one it is. I went to a fall protection class about 5 years ago and I'm pretty sure the guy said there was one that you could do that with, but I won't be using one that way.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I think there is a specific lanyard out there that you can do that with, but I'm not sure which one it is. I went to a fall protection class about 5 years ago and I'm pretty sure the guy said there was one that you could do that with, but I won't be using one that way.


http://www.millerfallprotection.com...horage-connectors/backbiter-tie-back-lanyardsMiller Backbiter

Not my personal preference either. I don't like the idea of wrapping my lanyard's webbing around crap and wearing it down. The straps made for that specific purpose do a far better job of it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> Miller Backbiter
> 
> Not my personal preference either. I don't like the idea of wrapping my lanyard's webbing around crap and wearing it down. The straps made for that specific purpose do a far better job of it.


 Thanks for the link I knew I have seen one before.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I just can't bring myself to wear any of that. Practice makes perfect. My last fall protection was 30' up hanging off the utility co drop w/ both hands and getting myself to the pole(thank God it was 20' away) and lowering myself down the pole. I wouldn't know which would be worst, having someone there to see that and help reinstate the ladder or having no one , risking life and limb but not looking foolish.


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I think it is 15 mins to be exact before the blood in the legs starts to turn toxic and when released you die.



Depending on the person and some other factors, suspension trauma can set in within a matter of minutes. It's absolutely vital to have someone removed quickly. Fall protection harnesses are not the same as rock climbing harnesses, where you can fall and suspend at ease.

I've actually ordered and equipped all of my coworkers with Miller Relief Steps, they're a one time use device that attaches to your harness, one for each leg. Which allow a conscious person, to relieve the harness tension by stepping into what are essentially stir-ups.

Miller Fall Protection


----------



## The Fall Guy (Feb 16, 2015)

*Full Vest Harness*

There are some full vest options offered by DBI-SALA and PROTECTA. You can find these options here:

http://www.capitalsafety.com/en-us/Pages/Search.aspx?prodCatId=2#9


----------



## The Fall Guy (Feb 16, 2015)

*Full Vest Harness*

There are some full vest options offered by DBI-SALA and PROTECTA. You can find these options here:

http://www.capitalsafety.com/en-us/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?prodId=694
http://www.capitalsafety.com/en-us/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?prodId=674
http://www.capitalsafety.com/en-us/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?prodId=686


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Zombie thread, four years old.


----------

